# Unable to compile gettext-0-19-8-1



## battant (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello,

I tried to compile gettext-0-19-8-1 imy rasbery pi model b with FReebsd 12 (raspbsd) but i get this error
`Make`

```
/use/ports/devel/gettext-tools/work/gettext-0.19.8.1/gettext-tools/intl/.libs/libinl.so ; undefined référence to “ptread_create”
Cc : error : linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation )
Error code 1
```

Configuration 

Freebsd 12.0 (raspbsd) arm6 on raspberry Pi model B

Could you help me please ?

Tanks for your support

Best regards

Battant


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2017)

battant said:


> Freebsd 12.0 (raspbsd)


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

